# Contactor - will this work?



## Sns (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello, i have small data center that requires a specific power up procedure. If the power goes out after work hours we are looking for a way for the panel NOT to energize when power come back on. We want to manually start the system up ourselves. Is it possible to use a momentary contactor to do this? If not, what could we use? 200amp 480v 3 phase. Thanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you an electrician?

You didn't fill out your details in the about me section.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is something you really need to get an electrician to work on. Yes, a contactor would be the way to go but please don't try this yourself


----------

